# Heading Out Again



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Getting ready to head for Deer Run CG in NY for a Rally. Weather looks defintely iffy







Leaving friday and back Sunday. The Rally will have about 65 Rigs of all kinds and some great camping people. This will be our second time out so far. Can't get enough camping







.

Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You re going to a non Outback rally









Only kidding. Enjoy and post a few pics. Thats is a large number of participants.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

katiesda said:


> and some great camping people. [snapback]108994[/snapback]​


oh good - there WILL be other Outbackers there. PHHEEEWWWW~









Have a great weekend, regarless of the weather! sunny


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Bob,
What did you find out on your water heater? Just curious, thats all.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time Bob
As for the weather what can you do, As long as you're camping
Just because it's a non Outback Rally you still have to take some pic and share them with us

Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Have a great time, Bob! Hope the weather is AOK!







sunny


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great trip.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> You re going to a non Outback rally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, John!
I'm going to TWO rallies that aren't specifically OB rallies. It's from Suncoast RV, at their own KOA in Lake Park, GA. If you bought your RV from a Suncoast RV dealer, it's free for Friday-Sunday, and I'm only about 60 miles from them. Friday and Saturday night buffet dinners, live band and free beer/wine. Sat. morning, full breakfast buffet. Sunday morning, continental breakfast. August 25-27th and Oct. 27-29th. Don't think you can beat that, huh?








Darlene action


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Well due to the weather we actually ended up not going to the Rally. It started raining Friday night with high winds and flood watch all the way from our place south of Boston to Deer run CG in NY. For safety reasons we decided to forgo the Rally. It is now Sunday Morning and it is still raining, we have had close to 6 inches since friday. The storm has stalled over new england and we can look forward to more rain for the next few days. Some crazy guy down the street named Noah is actually out in the rain building something!!

Bob


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

